

 Mithras Capital — Who Are These Yahoos? - qhoxie
http://gigaom.com/2008/10/10/mithras-capital-who-are-these-yahoos/

======
aaronblohowiak
$22 would be a great deal for MSFT and a poor deal for yahoo's shareholders.
That being said, I recently had to explain to someone that 'yahoo' used to
mean something along the line of 'hooligan'.. get off my lawn!

